# Ice Fishing Song



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Heres a good song for people who ice fish. Or you can go to the site www.cyberparodies.com.

http://www.shad-rapp.com/Ice Fish Baby.mp3


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

thats pretty funny!!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

funny, but brings back a lot of bad memories...


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

That was soooo sad I loved it.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Thats hilarious! Makes ya wonder where people find the time...


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

LOL. Maybe you can arrange that guy to perform at out next outing.  

John


----------



## fishwitch44 (Nov 10, 2002)

ICE ICE BABY.......brings back memories if the GLADIATORS.....


----------

